# Borderline pcos still?? would like some advice please



## sidsmissus (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My names Kat and im a bit new too all this so be gentle  

5 years ago me and my ex husband were ttc for over a year with no results so eventually went to gp who referred us to fertility clinic at our local hospital, after various tests they diagnosed me with borderline pcos, but shortly after diagnosis we went our separate ways before i could receive treatment of any kind.

now finally im with someone new and have been ttc for over a year, and want to do everything we can to try and conceive naturally first, dont really want to take a million and one tablets lol 

any advice would really be appreciated and just some lovely people to talk too and help me along this journey


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi sidsmissus- my dh and i went to the fertility show and an NHS doctor there said that you should seek medical advice asap and the docs believe what you tell them. I would in your position knowing you have mild pcos contact the clinic again and start the process. In the fertility world its best not to wait and the nhs takes ages to do anything so perhaps taking some tablets, i imagine it would be clomid to begin with is a good option and it may give you your dream. 
I have to say id take medication over IVF anyday! Be open minded but if the professionals ask how long youve been trying saying in excess of a year its not like they can check!!! Lol 

Good luck
Sarah x


----------

